# [TUTORIAL] Belial Master of the Deathwing (Pic Heavy)



## Bloodhound

Some of you asked me to do a guide on making Belial when i get him in the 1300pts DA list in a previous thread.

He's a bit rough because i made him a while ago and when i was stripping him last night i remembered about this guide i promised to make. Some of the areas are ready made and engraved so.......

well here is what you will need:

Captain Lyssander (no weapons)
Terminator Storm Bolter and Power Sword from the Veteran DA box set.
Green Stuff and modelling tool (i used a moderately sharp scalpel)
40mm base and any spare bits for terrain (i used the left overs from a predator.)



















1) Cut off any Imperial Fist iconography from Lyssander and file it as flat as possible. At the time, I didn't have a proper file so I scatched it alot with a scalpel.

The right shin and his chest need to be filed flat. The chest need to be filed completely flat. Even the decorations need to go.

2) Sculpt a tabard and a robe on him as best as you can. I'm no professional at sculpting, but i reckon it turned out nicely.

3) Cut the bolter and the sword off the hands and swap them. Then fill in any gaps with GS.

4) Glue the arms on in a suitable position (i had to slice half of the left shoulder off to make him point the bolter in the direction he's looking

5) Randomly place bitz on the base but remember to have a spot for him to step on (position him on the base or bitz and build around him)

Make sure you paint the base and Belial seperately to make it easier.











































































Some of you said he looks to plain. "He's Belial, Master of the Deathwing for Christ's sake" and I'm adding iconography to him but im painting it seperately to make it alot easier. Ill post pics soon!



This is the building stage. I will soon add a guide to paint him up.

Have fun.



Bloodhound :rock:


----------



## cccp

i like the base a lot. its a good original conversion as well. 

i just used the old termintor chaplain for my belial and DAed him up a bit.


----------



## Jacobite

Its not bad, but there are two things which are both very easy to do which will make this conversion stand out. 

One is to use a proper Terminator Shoulder pad for the storm bolter arm. 

The second is to scuplt some cloth onto the front of the tapbard. Its a lot easer than it looks, just press your modeling tool into the green stuff and make lines going across the tabard, then just pull them all in one direction (should be the way he is moving), keep the folds uneven and build up the peaks and it will look fine. Also be sure to meld the plastic tabard into the cloth as well.

What you have got it a good start though.


----------



## Bloodhound

COME ON PEOPLE!!! COMMENT i want the good and the bad ones


----------



## torealis

Jac pretty much said it. until you sculpt the front of that tabard, it looks like a fat, plain piece of shit.

to be honest i dont like the pose of the arms, he doesnt seem to be going anywhere, looking one way and with zombie arms out straight infront of him. youve got a good idea using lysander and different arms, you've just got to do something really really cool with him. its fucking belial!


----------



## Bloodhound

Ive redone the tabard and cloak, im just having trouble uploading the pics. the computer and the camera are stuffed at the mo'. will have them up by tonight.


----------



## torealis

cool, because that will really bring the model together. its a great idea, as it covers up the filed detail really well.

i think im going to steal this idea...


----------



## Bloodhound

you do that  i'd like to see that and compare it to mine.


----------



## torealis

i wont do it for ages, wont need a terminator commander until the second company is done...


----------



## The Wraithlord

I was actually waiting for the front gs to be done before commenting but I will chime in on the suggestions that the arms be posed differently. I all honesty, I would suggest that you put the storm bolter in the left hand and point it the way he is looking, as if he is firing off into the distance. I would also try and have the left arm pointed out fairly far in a wide armed stance. The sword could go in the right hand which could also be as far out as possible. Would add a great deal of motion to the mini and give you better overall results I think.

Great idea for sure Bloodhound. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Bloodhound

i hope i wont screw this up. i have to swap the bolter and the sword from hand to hand. not very good at that. ill do it tomorrow since im about to fall asleep right now. thanks for the ideas though. ill try my best.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade

Nice scenic base


----------



## pathwinder14

It's ok. It's fairly bland though. He is the Company master. He needs more crennelations. I'll post pics of mine and we can what our artistic differences are.


----------



## pathwinder14

Here's mine:

Front:









Bolter arm:









Sword close up:









While your Belial is ok, it just needs more decoration. It may just be my opinion though.


----------



## cccp

PW the feathers on your banner look a little...odd. like theyre unfinished or something.


----------



## pathwinder14

Yeah, I'm tempted to remove them. I have other High Elf feather bits from Elchimpster. I'll prolly use a couple of those instead. Deffinitely not as many though. Most like likley one on each bottom corner.


----------



## torealis

that is alot better, love the pose, love the sword, hate the feathers. anyone you know do empire? some kickass feathers on the new state troopers...


----------



## Bloodhound

Hey, i updated the pics. he doesn't look gay no more!


----------



## Anphicar

Lol blood.

PW, Leave the feathers.

However, make them less fat.


----------



## Bloodhound

Anphicar said:


> Lol blood.


umm... very useful constructive criticism. thankyou i will do that







Bloodhound


----------



## The Wraithlord

Bloodhound, the new pose looks much much better indeed. More flow to the pose and the model all told. The chest still needs work with the gs however. What are you planning on doing in that area?


----------



## torealis

that is so, so much better, but wraiths right, you need to do something on the chest...


----------



## Bloodhound

in the chest, im having a small cloak with purities, some parchment i found in my vet pack and a single purity. i might spread them out a bit, they might crowd. 

theyre not on now cause im painting them seperately to make it easier


----------



## pathwinder14

Ok, cool. Much better. I was worried you were going to leave the chest blank.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ahhh gotcha. Yeah that will be better. I have to agree with Path here, I thought you were planning on leaving it blank 

Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## genjuros

I like my Belial so much better

ALSO GIVE HIM LIGHTNING CLAWS


----------



## Azwraith

my only comment is that the rope (around his waist) you finish to early and have pinched it off.. i would try to continue that around and have it 'disappear' behidn the cloak.

this is why i dont like terminators... the are to stationary

can get more action into a normal SM


----------



## Kitsunex

it might be the camera angle, but from the back the left arm looks like its a little low.


----------

